# Need one or two crew members out of Packery



## Derekhie (May 30, 2006)

I need one or two crew members on Saturday 5/31. We'll be leaving out of Packery. Well be trolling for whatever bites and doing some bottom fishing as well. Send me a PM or call me at 210-414-4401 for more info.

Derek


----------



## Derekhie (May 30, 2006)

Boats full...thanks


----------

